# Looking for a decent store baught sauce...



## babyback (Jul 6, 2008)

I need to find a good store bought sauce, but I don't want a sweet sauce.  I would prefer something spicy/peppery.  Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

My fave when I used to buy sauce can be found here... I used to add some cracked black and a touch more cider vinegar... 
http://www.calhouns.com/


----------



## talleymonster (Jul 6, 2008)

We love Famous Dave's.  They just built a new restaurant on our side of town.  Their sauces range from Sweet & Zesty to Devils Spit.

http://www.famousbbqstore.com/sauces.html

I can buy them locally at Smith's Grocery Store


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the kraft original BBQ sauce It has a nice tang to it. but why not make your own?


----------



## babyback (Jul 6, 2008)

The kraft is a little too sweet for me, but thanks for the suggestion.

Never made my own sauce.  This is something I would like to try, but I just don't have the time today.  I'm getting ready to put some meat on, and my wife already has a few "chores" for me before company gets over here.

Antelope, CA - is that like Antelope Valley?


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 6, 2008)

That ain't store bought. That's neighborhood bought. This local restaurant is one of my favorite brew pubs. My buddies and I often catch their happy hour on their microbrew.

Good sauce & GREAT BEER! 

Unfortunately, this is the classic example of somebody being in the restaurant business and not the BBQ business. Seems every time I try their ribs, I'm disappointed.

Regarding the original question about store bought sauce.  I don't mind Bullseye and KC Masterpiece and Catleman's.


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

I have only had their ribs once... and that was brought back from the Knoxville place on a plane and after a day in the fridge. Eh... like ya said, most anyone here can make a better rack. But I DO like the sauce. Had 'em ship it  case at a time.


----------



## swallytrip (Jul 6, 2008)

Best sauce I ever had was Doc Pierces from pierces pitt barbeque in Williamsburg VA my home town I live in michigan now but still internet order form time to time has a hickory flavor with a little kick of cayanne pepper a mild heat definately worth it you won't e disappointed.


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

Sent ya a PM on making a Roll Call post Sir! Welcome!


----------



## toddb (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a fan of Sweet Baby Ray's Hot n' Spicy.  They also have a Chipolte sauce that I want to try.


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Jul 6, 2008)

OOPS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just looked in the frig and the bottle says" Kraft thick and spicy" 

       More like antelope near sacramento CA.


----------



## babyback (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks again for all the suggestions.  Just sent my wife to the store for a couple of things, will see if any of the above mentioned sauces are available.


----------



## bigbear (Jul 7, 2008)

The title of this post is an oxymoron!! If you have time make your own and tweek it 'til you have it right where you want it. With store bought sauce you are just paying top dollar for their ketchup!!

I have a killer basic BBQ sauce, one hot for my kids and me and the other version with less cayanne for Mom but the same sauce. And I have a good mustard sauce that I use less frequently.

It does take a little time to make sauce. Maybe 10-15 minutes to throw it together and then 1-3 hours to tend it til it's just right. I've had many people tell me to bottle it but anyone who's researched that idea knows what it takes and costs. Life is way too short! But the point is your own stuff will always taste better than all but the very best bottled stuff.

Happy smokin' and hope your party went well!


----------



## teeotee (Jul 7, 2008)

I totally agree here, have finally got one sauce recipe nailed down. Now i really don't like a store bought sauce. Although recently i did get a chance to try some Bone Suckin sauce ..... was impressed by that one.


----------



## noire (Jul 7, 2008)

Seconded. I usually use the regular. I want to try the Hot n' Spicy, but it's tough to find out here now for some reason.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like a bit of a kick , but not a fan of vinigar 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This one has a great flavor , good bit of heat but not too much , and doesn't over power things with vinigar 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









http://www.dinosaurbarbque.com/viewProduct.php?p=39


----------



## walking dude (Jul 7, 2008)

if he wants a sauce NOT sweet, than sweetbaby rays reg. is NOT for him.......to MY taste anyway........i had to mix it up with others, cause it was JUST TOO SWEET...............


----------



## babyback (Jul 7, 2008)

My wife went to Wal-Mart and found this one, although I don't think she got the spicy.  It was a little sweet, but still good for store bought.  We have a BBQ place here called Rudy's that has good sauce.  I bought it a few times, but I didn't have the time to drive out and get it yesterday.

Thanks again for all the suggestions.  I will have to keep an eye out for some of the other sauces.  Better yet, learn to make my own.  If anyone has a recipe for a good basic sauce I can work from I would appreciate it.


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 7, 2008)

What Texas hunter said.  Head Country is hard to beat. It is by far the BEST sauce I've had, reguardless if itwas store bought or homemade.


----------



## bigbear (Jul 7, 2008)

Is Head Country pretty hot or is it regular strength? I hate to order a bunch if it's thermonuclear and no one will eat it!!!

thanks!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Regular IMO.   Good stuff!


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 7, 2008)

it'd be "regular strength" i reckon. It has a little tingle, but not bad.  But then again, too hot is subjective. What is too hot for me may be just right for someone else.  But Head Country is good and it is made right here in good ol OKLAHOMA!


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 8, 2008)

BBq taste is subjective but for me I like (other than my own)  The Gates sauces from Kansas City.  They are what I cut my teeth on.  The regular original is not sweet and has a mild bite but not unpleasant.  The Sweet and Spicy is liked by many I know.  Find it at their online store at 
http://www.gatesbbq.com/  ,


----------



## auto5man (Jul 8, 2008)

Make your own...experiment. When you don't have time, buy different commercial brands to shop for the flavors you like. I blend several commercial blends to arrive at the taste I want, but like many have said- it's subjective.  I like Kraft Original (sweet) blended with Rendevous Original and thinned with Wicker's (or any other vinegary marinade or cider vinegar) to thin; because I don't like the sauce too thick. Then I spice it up by throwing in some of my rub and whatever your favored hot sauce is for some "kick". You can make a pretty kickin sauce this way in about 5 minutes, then heat it up and the masses will rave. This is for when you are serving big groups of people your Que, and you don't have time for several hours of sauce making. 

Dave


----------



## keith54 (Jul 8, 2008)

For store bought or online ordering try this place http://www.cityqbbq.com/index.php They have a chain of about nine rest. in Ohio. Real good Q. 3 or 4's style of sauceto choose from. Mustard,Original (thick) and Original Spicy which is pretty hot. Order online and you will not regret your purchase. Excellent stuff man.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 26, 2008)

I was looking for some opinions on Bone Suckin sauce as I just bought some (guess I should have looked for opinions first), it sounds like it is well liked. Also wanted to second Rich's nomination of Calhoun's. We usually eat there when we're in Gatlinburg and I bring some back for my father-in-law and myself. I found the Bone Suckin sauce at Fresh Market where they also had 5 or 6 different versions of Stubbs. Anybody tried those?


----------



## nick (Jul 26, 2008)

*Don't know if anyone suggested this yet but why not buy Jeff's sauce recipe and tweak it. Cut out a portion of the sweet stuff and add a little extra heat. You'll also get the rub recipe too and support the site in the process, (if ya haven't already).  I make my own rub but was impressed with Jeff's sauce. Just my opinion.*


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 26, 2008)

I use a sauce that I've only seen here locally. It's called Chicken-n-Ribs.
I usually buy the hickory style but I almost always add a little heat to it. It's a sweet sauce and I like to give it some delayed bite with some Habenero.


----------



## norrell6 (Jul 26, 2008)

I was reading through this post and was going to say the same thing. I had never made a sauce before. As a matter of fact, I only bought Jeff's recipes for the rub and to support the site. I ended up liking the sauce recipe best of all. It is really easy to customize and does not take much time, effort, or any exotic ingredients. 

I still enjoy some sweet baby ray's sometimes. I have started saving the liquid from my foiled ribs and butts and then reducing them on the stove to a glaze. This is great to add to sauces or to glaze ribs with for the "1" in the "3-2-1" cooking process.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jul 26, 2008)

i buy a local " made in oklahoma " sauce ..real good ...any okie will probably know it....head country bbq sauce ...its realll goood ...made in ponca city oklahoma...anybody get a chance buy some..can't find it...go to www.headcountry.com    no worries i do not work for them i jjust luv their sauce...


----------



## teleburst (Aug 2, 2008)

So, today, I was at Dollar General (don't ask!)

Anyway, I have a bunch of beef brisket left over from my wildcat brisket thang and I thought, "I sure could use some BBQ sauce when I microwave this stuff the next couple of days. Maybe I could get a cheap sauce here and spice it up the way I like since I'm going to be feasting on my brisket for the next couple of days and I don't have any sauce in the house".

So I found a sauce that was $1.25 for a 20 oz bottle. My thought was, "If it's nasty, I just toss it. No great loss. If it's mediocre, I can tweak it". 

It's Clover Valley "Original BBQ Sauce".

First of all, my brisket microwaves up nicely at 30 sec in a ziplock bag. It's surprisingly good. 

But, more importantly, the sauce is tasty. As is. Better than mediocre, that's for sure. Mind you, it's not mind-blowingly good. It's not the best thing since sliced bread. However, I thought that it was very tasty and I didn't even bother to adulterate it. I just poured it over the beef and went to town.

I've eaten over a quarter bottle of it just pouring it over the brisket. It's a sweet BBQ sauce with a nice hit of vinegar up front and then mellowing out into a typical sweet Mid-South BBQ sauce. It's not very spicy and I'm sure that I'm going to hit it up with some of my Pyromainia or Baboon's *** hot sauce before I empty the bottle (I have about 12 different hot sauces in the house right now, including a rather dangerous Mad Dog .357 sauce with 600,000 Scoville units - yeah, I could go much further, but why bother when just a knife tip's portion of this will light you up like a Christmas tree?). However, as is, it's a well-balanced sauce that was tasty right out of the bottle. Sure, it's got guar gum, modified food starch and high fructose corn syrup. Whadda want for $1.25?

If you don't like sweet BBQ sauces, it might not be for you. However, I think that this sauce would form a good base for experimentation. Certainly, the price is right.

Oh yeah, I said microwave. So shoot me. Turns out that 30 seconds in the microwave was just fine for reheating this pulled and sliced brisket. Never let it be said that I'm a stickler for "right". If it works, it works.


----------



## grothe (Aug 2, 2008)

Like da way you think! I'm with you on that one!!!!!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 2, 2008)

A great store bought sauce, only availiable mail order if you dont live in buffalo. Buy the case, dont be shy. This stuff is the bomb. Tried to make it myself but I can only come close. I dont know about any of there other products and the marinade is best with chicken though nice with pork and beef. Ill occasionally take my burgers fromthe grill and let them steep in the stuff for a minute or so before serving. Other than that most of them sauces are sweet, corn syrup is thier bread and butter. Do like richtee says and get your kc or what ever and thin it out with more vinegar. Or build your own sauce from red wine or cider vinegar ,worchesterchire, some grated fresh garlic s+p is enough for smoked meats. But go a head and throw in some chili powder or cumin or both. Some smoked paprika,,tomato if you must. I reserve tomato based bbq sauce for my chicken mcnuggets.

Oh yea, and dont neglect the awesomeness of a fresh made chimmichurri, once you get the idea down you can adjust it anyway you like. Withh cumin, with fresh oregano(or dry), with cilantro, vinegar or lemon juice. Habeneros? Cubanelles? whats your poison?
oh heres the link to the sauce. BUY IT!!!!

http://www.chiavettas.com/products.php3#
folks from buffalo ny represent


*Chimmichurri sauce*
1/2 cup olive oil
1 cup(packed) frsh italian parsley
1/3 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup (packed) fresh cilantro
2 garlic cloves, peeled
3/4 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt PreparationPuree all ingredients in processor. Transfer to 
bowl. (Can be made 2 hours ahead. Cover and let stand at room temperature.) .


If you’ve never had it, its not a marinade, don’t marinade. The beauty of this sauce is the balance freshness it adds to meat and anything else you got hanging around to dip in it including French fries.


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been using Stubb's since they came out with just the first original flavor.  We like the spicy version as well.  Mild didn't do it for us.


----------



## cheyman (Aug 2, 2008)

I like the Sweet Baby Rays original, but it really depends on the meat. I dont like sauce with my ribs, but for turkey, I think SBR compliements it very well.


----------



## 1chaos52 (Aug 4, 2008)

If I am not using Jeff's sauce, I use this stuff that I found called Alligator Bayou. It is by far the best store bought sauce I have ever had, a little sweet, a little spice, a lot of garlic. It is kind of hard to find, but if you see it, pick some up.


----------



## normanguy (Aug 4, 2008)

Another vote for Head Country, made here In Oklahoma.

As with other SW states, BBQ sauce here tends to be on the peppery side.

I buy this in the gallons at Wal-Mart.

I also buy their seasoning seven pounds at a time on their website.

A number of high ranked BBQ joints use this as their "house sauce."


----------

